# IR interference leaking from TiVo - how to fix?



## grum (May 9, 2002)

Hi all, 

I use a Digisender to send my TiVo and other signals around the house, which works very well except for the IR remote sending. There is a lot of IR interference on the Digisender transmitter (which receives the IR from receivers around the house) and that makes any remote function intermittent. I can normally find a "sweet spot" where it'll work quite well but decided it was time to troubleshoot it to find the source of the interference. 

So after much unplugging it turns out to be my TiVo causing the interference. Basically with everything plugged in and working, I can see IR interference on the Digisender - if I switch off the TiVo at the mains, the interference stops - when I switch it on again the interference starts almost immediately. Switching off the front IR blaster and unplugging the IR wand makes no difference. 

So, can anyone offer an explanation for this? Is there some way of shielding my TiVo to stop it leaking whatever it is that's interfering with my IR sender? Help!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Search the forum for "ferrite" for the cure. I think you will find its the digisender picking up noise so not really the TiVo's fault.


----------



## grum (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Ian, glad to see I'm not alone! I've tried a couple of ferrite coils on the power cable and it's not made much difference. Does anyone know whether it's possible to somehow shield the TiVo as this is clearly the source of the interference.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I had the same problem and couldn't solve it. Tried everything I could think of.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I've just disconnected an old OnDigital box, and suddenly the problem has been significantly reduced. I doubt it was helped by some disconnected leads that might have been acting as aerials.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

You may get better mileage fitting the ferrites to the digisender cables, ie fix the symptoms rather than the cause. The TiVo doesn't seem to upset anything else.......

How close is the sender to the TiVo ?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Having just replaced my Wi-Fi by Develo HighSpeed HomePlugs, I now find I've switched from wireless video interference to mains-borne audio interference. My Philips video sender now transmits a constant stream of audio clicks. It seems that dedicated wiring is the only real solution.


----------



## grum (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice, I spent most of this evening moving stuff around in the hifi cabinet, only to come to the same conclusion that TiVo and remote IR/Video senders really don't like being in the same room - and the wireless network, microwave and phone just turn it into a big old fight for airspace! Thankfully I found the sweetspot again where the Digisender is least affected by the interference but it does look like the only reliable solution is hard-wiring the house for video. Looks like I'll be pulling up floorboards this weekend!

G.


----------

